# Kentucky Herf checking on interest



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

I am thinking of trying to set up a Kentucky Herf. Looking at a tentative date in mid July was also looking at Elizabethtown as the place to do it seems like kind of a central location sort of mid way from the Louisville, Lexington, and Bowling Green areas. What do you think? This would be a first for me so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

